# Can the RPW, as expressed in the WCF, be found in the Three Forms of Unity?



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 12, 2008)

Question for our TFU friends (and maybe colleagues).

Is the RPW in the TFU?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 12, 2008)

Check this out:

Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - "The Whole Manner of Worship..." Worship and the Sufficiency of Scripture in Belgic Confession Article 7 -- Wes Bredenhof - The PuritanBoard


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 12, 2008)

Zacharias Ursinus on Christian Worship


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 12, 2008)

As usual you are the man!!!


----------

